# Solved: Lexmark X4550 printer W7 driver download not working



## Ambassador250 (Oct 22, 2010)

hello everyone!
i have just purchased an acer aspire 5332 with windows 7. I have an all in one lexmark 4550 printer/copier/scanner, but despite using the cd rom supplied with the unit, & installing the w7 driver update from the lexmark web site it won't recognise my printer & says there's an error (yellow triangle by the icon of the printer). Please note it works fine on my sons' acer laptop which is running on xp.
i've uninstalled the programme through control panel, & tried a total driver download from the lexmark web site, same result.
an observation; when i uninstalled & went back into control panel to check the programme had been removed the heading was still there but nothing against the file size, is this normal?
regardles can anyone out there please assist? 
for information i contacted the shop where i purchased my lap top & they said i'll have to buy a new printer that's w7 compatible, surley not! Regards bob


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

well according to the compatibility site
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/co...7&l=en-US&pf=0&pi=0&s=lexmark x4550&os=64-bit
its not compatible with windows 7

however as there is a driver on the lexmark website here 
http://support.lexmark.com/index?lo...ment=SUPPORT&userlocale=EN_US&frompage=null#1
The driver details are the same for windows 7 32bit and 64bit

Is this the file you downloaded cjq3500-4500Win7en.exe

I would remove the printer from the printer screen and also uninstall allthe lexmark software from control panel - programs and try a re-install
Dont not connect the printer until asked to do so - or if the program appears to be waiting a long while

Another option is to add the printer and do a windows update search



> when i uninstalled & went back into control panel to check the programme had been removed the heading was still there but nothing against the file size, is this normal?


 does this still show on a reboot of the PC ?


----------



## Ambassador250 (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi ETAF, 
Thanks for your support. 
I have downloaded the driver again (as above) again no joy, still can't find my printer. It still indicates there is problem. I have also tried to connect via usb also unsuccessful.
When I uninstall the driver & re boot I can confirm the Lexmark title is still there with no file size specified. 
Is this the end of the road? Regards Robert


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> I would remove the printer from the printer screen and also uninstall allthe lexmark software from control panel


did you remove all the software ?
did you also follow the windows 7 link for un-installation
http://support.lexmark.com/index?id...RT&page=content&actp=HOTTIPS&userlocale=EN_UK

Looking at the website again, it now appears to have different drivers for windows 7 32bit and 64bit



> *Drivers for Windows 7 (64-bit)*
> File Name: cjq3500-4500Win7en.exe
> Released 11/09/2009
> File Size 130.34 MB





> *Drivers for Windows 7 (32-bit)*
> File Name: cjb3500-4500Win7en.exe
> Released 11/09/2009
> File Size 84.59 MB


Make sure you are using the correct driver for your windows version
Click the Start button
Control Panel
System
Maintenance
System
have a look there it will tell you if the software is 32 or 64 bit - Under system type - should say 32bit operating system



> Another option is to add the printer and do a windows update search


did you try adding the printer and doing a windows update search

The fact that lexmark have the drivers should mean it will work - and getting it work via USB would be my first stating point

what country are you in ?
UK support line and lexmark chat - which i have used a few times in the past is here http://support.lexmark.com/index?lo...ment=SUPPORT&userlocale=EN_UK&frompage=null#1


----------



## Ambassador250 (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi ETAF,
Sorry for the delay in feedback, I work away from home during the week.
For clarification I am in the UK.
My laptop is 64BIT & I have downloaded the appropriate software from the Lexmark site. (again)
I used wireless configuration utility to connect & managed to print a test sheet!
However I still can't print a word doc for example. The status of the printer when viewed in control panel says "needs trouble shooting" then when you try to fix, it can't resolve the problem.
I will try Lexmark chat or e-mail help line as suggested. Does the fact that it printed a test sheet mean I'm getting closer? Regards Bob
Oh one more thing why is why is microsoft xps writer the default printer?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

what printers do you have available - just right click on of the printers and theres an option to set to default 
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/Change-your-default-printer

Do you fully uninstall the printer before a re-install - did you also uninstall al the lexmark software 
as detailed in the lexmark site


----------



## Ambassador250 (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi Etaf, A short update, I have e-mailed the lexmark help line & their response was none specific in the respect that they just refer to very broad issues such as "possible problems with computer settings & anti virus software". 

Shall I will try with kaspersky disabled?? 

Which computer settings are they referring to??

I will contact them again & ask them to be more specific, meanwhile printer still not operational. Regards Bob


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

As you say, just a generic response



> Shall I will try with kaspersky disabled??


Yes,

can you answer questions in post #6


----------



## Ambassador250 (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi Etaf, I stll haven't got the lexmark printer working with W7. I have given up & purchased a HP photo Smart for £39.95 in the sales! Installation no probs up & running. A big thanks for your help. Happy New Year!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i have the same issue with a lexmark networked printer on W7 - and despite various discussions with lexmark who say its all compatible , i just cannot get to work ..... x5470

thanks for letting us know


----------



## dsrf (Jan 17, 2011)

thx etaf you got my printer working .


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

*dsrf *Welcome to the forum :up:
Thanks for letting us know that a search here and following someone tread has solved your issue -


----------

